# Severe endo and now clomid!



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi, 
I hope you don't mind me posting on here, some of the endo chit chat girls told me to come on here. I have severe endo  :' ((bowel, ovaries, etc all severely affected:- tubes clear though), all removed Jan 07 (don't know how long for but no probs so far which is fab!  ), TTC for 4 years, now put on Clomid for 3 months and being referred to infertility clinic (FINALLY!!!!). I was just wondering if there is anything I can to do to boost the chances of Clomid working. Also are there any side effects? I am also starting reflexology hopefully today. Any help and advice would be great because I am soooooooo desperate and loosing faith with my body  .
Lorna
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Bagpuss ..love the name its great x well tips for clomid are ..
- take it at night you get less side effects - or you may just sleep through them.
- I take selenium tablets cos they are very good at counteracting the side effect that clomid has of thinning the lining of your womb you can get them from Holland and Barrett
- Drink lots of milk is often a good one
- Come on the clomid girls chat thread ..we are mostly barmy but you will get lots of advice and support on there.. 
- Umm not sure if I can think of anything else .. but wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck              

We have had lots of successes recently on the clomid thread ..so lets hope you will join the preg clomid gang.. very soon. 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Lorna. Welcome to the Clomid board.  Hope you will have success on Clomid and any questions you have just ask away and am sure one of the lovely ladies here will be able to answer them.

Here's a thread of things that might help improve your chances on Clomid: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

And here's one telling you some side effect you may experience on Clomid: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Try not to get too worried about side effects as you may find you have none some cycles and some others, they do vary from person to person and cycle to cycle.

I also found that acupuncture really helped me too.

Good luck! 

Rosie. xxx


----------

